
New improvements to Twitter for Mac - rameadows
http://blog.twitter.com/2013/04/new-improvements-to-twitter-for-mac.html
======
danilocampos
I was a great fan of Twitter for Mac, but their stewardship of it was
terrible. It was left in a prolonged state of abandonware, not even supporting
Twitter's new picture hosting service for over a year after it was available.

So no matter how cool or good it may be, they have some credibility to earn
back before I let myself get attached.

Meanwhile, I have cheerfully paid $20 for TweetBot, which has enjoyed ongoing
development since its introduction. It's a terrifically designed app with a
solid, easy-to-use UI and powerful multi-account features. I understand
TapBots incentives better than Twitter's, so I'll be sticking with TweetBot
for now.

~~~
JoshGlazebrook
I would have to agree. TweetBot is worth far more than $20 in terms of quality
and usability. I just hope they don't turn out like Tweetie. The iOS app is
phenomenal as well.

------
eropple
So, call me cynical (I have been called much worse), but my immediate reaction
is to wonder whether I should upgrade--what Twitter has done to make it a
worse experience for me to use. That seems to be the overarching MO for stuff
like this. I mean, I'm using Twitteriffic right now anyway, but still, I'm
sure I'm not the only one wondering if they've hosed yet another of their
first-party apps, and that can't be a good thing.

(EDIT: All that said, I just downloaded the Twitter update just out of
curiosity, and it's actually pretty nice! I haven't yet seen any regressions
from the previous version. And I haven't seen any sponsored tweet crap, but
it's only been a few minutes.)

~~~
Total_Meltdown
I haven't used the official Twitter app in a long time, so my memory could be
failing me, but I'm pretty sure I remember seeing sponsored tweets even on the
old version. I thought that was the reason I stopped using it.

------
glhaynes
Whoa, I thought they'd killed future development of this.

Edit: [http://9to5mac.com/2012/09/06/twitter-makes-the-decision-
to-...](http://9to5mac.com/2012/09/06/twitter-makes-the-decision-to-stop-
development-and-future-updates-for-twitter-for-mac/)

~~~
denzil_correa
Same here - I was quite surprised to see this update.

------
dombili
As a Windows and a Linux user, it's really weird to see people here
complaining about how long it took for Twitter to release this app. At least
Mac has a proper app (and a lot of awesome alternatives). Consider yourselves
lucky. I'm not saying you people have no right to complain, but at least you
have something to complain about.

And yes, I'm aware of Twitter for Windows 8, Tweetdeck and Metrotwit. They all
suck and I've complained about them long enough.

------
conesus
New Twitter for Mac doesn't allow you to change accounts while composing a
tweet, making my job providing user support over Twitter harder.

Also odd that Twitter for Mac is retina but Twitter for Web is not.

EDIT: @couch mentions that you can use ⌘⇧] and ⌘⇧[, which is less than ideal
but makes it possible to switch between accounts. But I still miss the old
drop-down which just required one mousedown and a corresponding mouseup on the
selected account.

------
slig
If you want a really nice OS X twitter client with tons of features, check
Yory Fukurou <https://sites.google.com/site/yorufukurou/home-en>

My favorite thing about this client is the "mute" feature. You can mute by
users, keywords, RegExp and applications.

~~~
SpikeDad
Yoru Fukurou.

Yep, it's my go to client although the developer isn't big on responding to
user requests and it's a bit funky for OS X UI.

------
radley
What about ads (sponsored posts)? Are those in there now?

~~~
cmsimike
Haven't seen any yet and I've been using it all morning.

------
farslan
That's weird. They didn't publish any update since 2 years. Anyone thought it
was really dead and Twitter made this in order let the user switch to
twitter.com.

~~~
lucisferre
I did, it wasn't even retina capable last I looked at it.

~~~
spicyj
Not surprising, since today's update is the one that introduces retina
support.

------
thepumpkin1979
Still can't see the option to take a photo with my built-in camera. I wonder
if a bridge with Photo Booth is possible for mac apps.

------
ethank
Still needs some sort of syncing of read positions.

------
lotso
For over a year, I couldn't log into the Twitter for Mac client. Hope this
fixes it!

------
subliminalbrad
Error: "unauthorized"

Welp, so much for that. :(

------
k-mcgrady
Might be related to them killing off desktop support for Tweetdeck.

~~~
brandonb927
They're only killing support for the android, iPhone and Adobe Air versions.
The native desktop versions of both Windows and OS X will continue to work.
[http://www.tuaw.com/2013/04/20/tweetdeck-air-and-
tweetdeck-f...](http://www.tuaw.com/2013/04/20/tweetdeck-air-and-tweetdeck-
for-iphone-will-be-discontinued-on-m/)

~~~
k-mcgrady
I haven't used it in a long time so I thought the AIR version was their
desktop version. I didn't realise they'd gone native.

------
k-mcgrady
Actual title is: New improvements to Twitter for Mac

------
ceejayoz
I'm not falling for it this time.

------
SurfScore
Only took them 2 years...

------
bengrunfeld
Sounds pretty cool. I'm interested to see how buggy it is, cause some of their
other features really are.

